# You have to be joking



## Redwolf (Nov 29, 2008)

http://www.center-fire.com/gunlaws/southcarolina.htm

Our Heavy weight Concealed Weapon Permit badge comes with a wallet clip back and your multicolored State seal affixed. The CCW badges are full size professional quality badges manufactured by Smith and Warren, one of the top suppliers for Law Enforcement agencies. The Concealed Carry Permit badges can be carried in a wallet, ID case or will easily fit in a badge belt holder or neck holder to readily Identify yourself to Law Enforcement as a Legally licensed Handgun owner.

We have fully customizable badges available if you wish to have your permit number or name stamped into the badge. As well as other badge shapes to fit your personal tastes or needs.

I think this went to far, don't leave home with yours

"Conformity is the jailer of freedom and the enemy of growth" JFK


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

Dude, that's awesome... btw... does anyone know how to manufacture bullet proof plates? My job, which I can't disclose is very dangerous. Me and my tactical team need these badges and some super light, super strong plates to hunt down ManBearPig. :mrgreen:

Zhur


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

> some super light, super strong plates


Make sure you use enough duct tape...don't want them falling off your tac vest.

:smt082


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Manufactured by Smith and _Warren._ :anim_lol:

I remember one "kid" on here, who actually had one and admitted to it! IMO, you pull a badge and gun, it should be a one-way ticket to jail for impersonating an officer. If someone wants a badge bad enough, they should _earn _it, not _buy_ it. They shouldn't even be allowed to sell this crap to the general public. It can cause too many problems.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

zhurdan said:


> My job, which I can't disclose is very dangerous. Me and my tactical team need these badges and some super light, super strong plates to hunt down ManBearPig. :mrgreen:


Hey Zhur, what mall you working at now?


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Todd said:


> Manufactured by Smith and _Warren._ :anim_lol:


that is actually a legit company

http://www.smithwarren.com/

hmmm...I wonder if there is a market for Mall Ninja badges...


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

bruce333 said:


> that is actually a legit company
> 
> http://www.smithwarren.com/


Wow! I learned something today. :smt023 I thought it was just some cheesy rip-off of Smith & Wesson.


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

Todd said:


> Hey Zhur, what mall you working at now?


Hehehehe... I can't say. :anim_lol:

I spent the better part of an hour one day just reading that whole story. I read it over and over and over just laughing my bullet proof plates off.

I actually saw a guy flashing one of those at a range once to two girls that he brought with him to do some shooting. I packed up my bag and left. I could just imagine him spining his gun around on his finger at any moment. hehehe

Zhur


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Todd said:


> I remember one "kid" on here, who actually had one and admitted to it!


You caught me! I didn't tell anybody! :mrgreen:



Todd said:


> IMO, you pull a badge and gun, it should be a one-way ticket to jail for impersonating an officer. If someone wants a badge bad enough, they should _earn _it, not _buy_ it. They shouldn't even be allowed to sell this crap to the general public. It can cause too many problems.


I agree. :smt023

-Jeff-


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

zhurdan said:


> I spent the better part of an hour one day just reading that whole story. I read it over and over and over just laughing my bullet proof plates off.


For those who don't know what Zhur, Bruce, and I are referring to .... 
http://lonelymachines.org/mall-ninjas/


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Now you've done it!

I'm gonna' waste at _least_ an hour rereading that...

:smt082


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

bruce333 said:


> Now you've done it!
> 
> I'm gonna' waste at _least_ an hour rereading that...
> 
> :smt082


Nothin' wrong with that! :smt033


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

and this my friends, is what it feels like when Time Burns!

Zhur


----------



## JagFarlane (Jul 23, 2008)

Todd said:


> For those who don't know what Zhur, Bruce, and I are referring to ....
> http://lonelymachines.org/mall-ninjas/


-smirks- Someones been playing way too much SOCOM. At any rate, I wonder if anyone told "SPECOPS" that impersonation of a special forces member is a federal offense


----------



## kg333 (May 19, 2008)

Todd said:


> For those who don't know what Zhur, Bruce, and I are referring to ....
> http://lonelymachines.org/mall-ninjas/


Damn it, you've compromised the mission. Execute plan Tango and destroy evidence. :anim_lol:

KG


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

Thanks guys. I had lost that link and REALLY neede a good laugh.

"if plan A is to take multiple .338 shots to the back, you REALLYU need a plan B"


Best........Response.........ever!!!!!


----------



## Redwolf (Nov 29, 2008)

I did it now, smith and warren will be making a sale if Gecko45 sees them. LMMFAO


----------



## Fets25 (Nov 21, 2008)

Wow... I am glad I read this thread, and saw that link. That was a very entertaining way to finish off a Friday afternoon! lmao.


----------



## big dutchman (Jan 9, 2007)

this was the first time i have even read that link......WOW! i think i'm going to stay away from the bathrooms in those new york malls from now on, and start to tape trauma plates to my body when i go christmas shopping. wow


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

I think I'm going to buy everyone here a customized CCW badge with your screen-name on it for Christmas... Just PM me with your CCW number, and I'll add that too...

I want one... All the chicks at the mall food court will be reallly, really impressed... I'll wear it on a neck chain with my fake dog-tags, over my Abercrombie and Fitch hoody... Maybe I'll use the badge case to conceal my neck-chain-sheathed thrust-dagger... polymer version of course, if I have to wear it to secure an over-seas flight to Thailand... 

Damn....


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

Great :roll: How long until we start finding stories of people impersonating officers by "flashing" this badge? How many will be "tempted" or "forced" to act/intervene as a third party when not qualified/trained/ or capable of doing so because they were emboldend by a "badge" that they (or someone who knows they) have one and are encouraged to act outside their means. This has the potential to go very bad as the media starts running slanted stories about "vigilanties" with a badge involved in shootings.

Bad idea and worse due to implimenting this particular incarnation of a granted license (which I don't agree with but is currently the law of the land - where I have and currently live). I think this is going to cause many more problems that it has in any kind of potential benefits. Sad, truly sad.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Growler67 said:


> Great :roll: How long until we start finding stories of people impersonating officers by "flashing" this badge? How many will be "tempted" or "forced" to act/intervene as a third party when not qualified/trained/ or capable of doing so because they were emboldend by a "badge" that they (or someone who knows they) have one and are encouraged to act outside their means. This has the potential to go very bad as the media starts running slanted stories about "vigilanties" with a badge involved in shootings.
> 
> Bad idea and worse due to implimenting this particular incarnation of a granted license (which I don't agree with but is currently the law of the land - where I have and currently live). I think this is going to cause many more problems that it has in any kind of potential benefits. Sad, truly sad.


These badges have been around for a very long time. I would imagine if they were going to cause an uproar, it would have happened by now. I guess only time will tell. :numbchuck:

-Jeff-


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

bruce333 said:


> Make sure you use enough duct tape...don't want them falling off your tac vest.
> 
> :smt082


HAHAHAHAHAAAAAA!!!! I was thinking the same thing :smt171

I seen the Ky ones at a gun show a while back. sure are neat to look at but I don't see one for me..Unless I get that job with one of our bigger retail centers. Then I will get one that also doubles as a throwing star


----------



## bdp2000 (Apr 22, 2008)

I had a guy flash me one last week at an event I was working. He was the guy we were renting the A/V equipment from. He tried to tell me that it was a "special" permit and that he could carry all sorts of stuff that regular permit holders coudn'y have. At that point he showed me his super-cool tactical spring loaded knife.

I just smiled and said, "neat".


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

BeefyBeefo said:


> These badges have been around for a very long time. I would imagine if they were going to cause an uproar, it would have happened by now. I guess only time will tell. :numbchuck:
> 
> -Jeff-


Perhaps so, but I didn't see where they did any kind of verification before selling to anyone. The more the word gets out that these are available, the more likely the "abusers" and ninjas will be getting themselves into the news.


----------



## kg333 (May 19, 2008)

bdp2000 said:


> At that point he showed me his super-cool tactical spring loaded knife.
> 
> I just smiled and said, "neat".


Uh, aren't the assisted-opening ones illegal to possess, much less carry?

Unless he meant the ones that actually launch the blade, which are definitely illegal. :numbchuck:

KG


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

kg333 said:


> Uh, aren't the assisted-opening ones illegal to possess, much less carry?
> 
> Unless he meant the ones that actually launch the blade, which are definitely illegal. :numbchuck:
> 
> KG


It depends where you live. Here in NY, they're ok.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

I was wondering when someone would bring those badges up. I've seen a few customers with them now, they like to slap the badge down with their permit when buying guns. I usually just pull the permit out and leave the stupid badge. It's amazing what people can make money on.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Ask them if it helps them run faster and jump higher..if not...Then my new Chuck Taylors are way better....

........................Are so!!!!:anim_lol:


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

kg333 said:


> Uh, aren't the assisted-opening ones illegal to possess, much less carry?
> 
> Unless he meant the ones that actually launch the blade, which are definitely illegal. :numbchuck:
> 
> KG


Assisted openers are legal to own and carry in NC at least. And we can own auto knives, just not carry them (unless you are a first responder or only have one arm).


----------



## kg333 (May 19, 2008)

kev74 said:


> It depends where you live. Here in NY, they're ok.





SuckLead said:


> Assisted openers are legal to own and carry in NC at least. And we can own auto knives, just not carry them (unless you are a first responder or only have one arm).


You guys are right; I looked it up again and find it varies heavily by state, from virtually nothing with a blade legal in NJ to almost anything goes in a few states.

Out of curiosity: Why the exception for first responders? I get it for if you have one arm, though. :mrgreen:

KG


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

kg333 said:


> Out of curiosity: Why the exception for first responders?


You're a LEO. You're struggling with a suspect. You can't get your gun, baton, spray, but can get your knife. The suspect has one of your arms and/or you're on a compromised position. Do you want a knife that needs two hands to open (or one hand and a flick of the wrist) or one that only requires a push of a button?


----------



## kg333 (May 19, 2008)

Todd said:


> You're a LEO. You're struggling with a suspect. You can't get your gun, baton, spray, but can get your knife. The suspect has one of your arms and/or you're on a compromised position. Do you want a knife that needs two hands to open (or one hand and a flick of the wrist) or one that only requires a push of a button?


Oh, I had EMTs in mind...makes sense now. :smt023

KG


----------



## usmamg (Oct 6, 2008)

Now all we need is Plan 9 from outer space--the martins can get them too!http://www.handgunforum.net/images/smilies/1099.gif


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

kg333 said:


> Oh, I had EMTs in mind...makes sense now. :smt023
> 
> KG


I can see the argument for EMT's and Firefighters as well. They can get into situations where they are tangled in something or they're trying to get someone else untangled and need the speed and one-handed opening of an auto knife.


----------



## darksithlord (Dec 1, 2008)

It saddens for me to say that I know one of these badge toting ninjas he works at a bar I go to from time to time. He wears concealed weapons permit badge on his belt with a "Fugitive recovery" T-shirt, belt complete with handcuffs, pepper spray, and an airsoft pistol in a holster :anim_lol: He even states he is with the department of homeland security :smt108 
Needless to say I do not hang around with this guy because he is a total looser. He goes nuts wanting my car because I drive a Crown Victoria Police Interceptor, I drive it because it was a good deal and very reliable. He has tried to talk me into installing a partition, light bars, sirens the whole 9 yards. I just shake my head at him. 
These kind of Yahoos need to be stopped.


----------



## tboone (Jan 25, 2008)

Todd said:


> For those who don't know what Zhur, Bruce, and I are referring to ....
> http://lonelymachines.org/mall-ninjas/


Have I mentioned that I hate you for showing this the week before exams when I should be doing homework? Haha, that was a much needed break though. It's crazy what some people actually believe...Back to homework. Some people's kids though....


----------



## Ditch Doc (Dec 7, 2008)

That has got to be the most ridiculous crap i have ever seen. 

Yet more marketing geared toward the ADD crowd.... "Hey! Bright, shiny object!"


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Ditch Doc said:


> Yet more marketing geared toward the ADD crowd.... "Hey! Bright, shiny object!"


I have ADD. It frickin' sucks and I don't see the humor in making fun of the condition.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

I think we all agree these "badges" are a bad idea, and this thread has strayed off topic a couple times.


----------

